# I have some pre-purchase questions - Pre-BB Right R3



## IG (May 31, 2003)

I am looking at a used R3; not being a Cervelo expert, I am looking for some help. When I asked about year, condition, color, etc., I received the following response from the seller:

"It is white/red/black. It’s the year before they went to BB Right. I got the bike a year and a half ago, it had been sitting in Cervelo’s warehouse in the box, new. Been ridden maybe 10 or 12 times total."

I've read and been told Cervelo had bottom bracket shell issues with the R3 & RS models and I want to know if this bike might be part of the defective BB batch. 

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

There is no real way to find out if it was a "bad batch". It seems like a risk on all pre BBright frames. I just saw one come through the shop a few weeks back with a BB crack.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I think it really depends on year of manufacture, I had two RS frames made in 2010 with English BB and both cracked and were finally replaced with a R3 frame with BBright which is good to date.

However I was the original owner with life time warranty which I happy to report Cervelo honoured which really made me happy.

I have spoken with others who have RS & R3 from around 2006 and they have had zero issues then others have had problems. I guess it depends on the price your going to pay for the used R3, alternately get the frame number and email Cervelo and straight out ask them.


----------

